# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Beam Pro, telepresence robot, Suitable Technologies, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Suitable Technologies

Distributor - Awabot

----------


## Airicist

Beam’s new Palo Alto store lets telepresence robots sell themselves. Literally.

Published on Dec 10, 2014




> Suitable Technologies opens its first store for telepresence robots, without a single human staff member on site

----------


## Airicist

Parade of Robots CES 2015

Published on Jan 9, 2015




> Alex and Fred encounter a parade of robots during TechCrunch live from CES 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Robot Wants to Welcome You in, but First It Needs to Get Your Attention"

by Georgia Wells
October 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot makes museum visit possible

Published on Oct 26, 2015




> The Van Abbemuseum is accessible by robot for people who can't come to the museum. 
> 
> Visitors with a physical disability who couldn't come to the museum, are now able to see the exhibitions at the Van Abbemuseum. A robot allows them to visit the museum and experience the art from their own home.
> 
> Special Guests: the programme in which the visitor is central. The Van Abbemuseum is accessible for anyone who has a sense of curiosity. Whether you are blind or visually impaired, deaf or hard of hearing, or even if you are confined to your bed, the museum will come to you. All Inclusive Van Abbe. 
> 
> For more information visit:
> vanabbemuseum.nl/en/specialguests

----------


## Airicist

Managing building work remotely with BEAM : testimonial from the Nathalie Rives agency

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> It is difficult for an interior design agency to keep track of its different construction sites located all over France, or even the world, and to ensure that specifications are met by workers on site. With this issue in mind, the Nathalie Rives agency has found a solution to its problem in BEAM!

----------

